# VG Hero Tourney Tie-Breaker Match #4: Master Chief John-117 vs. Chris Redfield



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

*MASTER CHIEF JOHN-117*


VS.

*CHRIS REDFIELD*​


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2013)

Few more hours left to vote.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2013)

No muscles against zombies in the world can come up against the MJOLNIR armor.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 12, 2013)

Stop it...

*STOP IT.*

*OH GOD, STOP IT!!*


----------

